# DIY A stronger laser slight for better visiblity



## blackmagicdude (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey guys so I have a cheap 5mW green laser slight from ebay. However the laser is hard for me to see in day light. I want to switch in into a stronger one for better visiblity. Currently I am looking to use this 30mW green laser module from LAZERER. Just wonder if anyone here has sucessfully build your own laser slight and would lve to share your opinion on this?

Thanks so much for your help. :beer:


----------

